
Cryptocurrencies ‘unlikely to survive’ in the coming decade, says Goldman Sachs - alex_young
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/goldman-sachs-cryptocurrency-bitcoin-future-crash-steve-strongin-investment-trading-a8199281.html
======
IronWolve
Yeah, no. Bitcoin has issues of trade speed, but alt-coin and things like XRP
Ripple are going to be used to keep transfer fees down. If lightening market
can fix high fees and transfer speeds, bitcoin will stick around, if not...

People and companies have tasted the experience and freedom of bypassing
payment processors, they wont go away, it will just evolve.

